# Chest Freezer left open but everything is still frozen solid....did the thermostat save me?



## worktogthr (May 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

This is a tricky one.  Just now I went downstairs to the chest freezer in my basement and found this:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 16, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 16, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 16, 2016






I am not sure if it was yesterday or Saturday night that I went in there to grab an eye round to defrost.  The leg of lamb that was sitting on the ledge was defrosted and warm to the touch... Tossed it in the garbage.  Strange part is that eveything in the freezer from thick roasts and butts, to thinner steaks and even some Vacuum packed bacon were frozen solid.  They didn't have that layer of frost that meat gets sometimes when you accidentily leave the freezer door open. There was a frost build up on the walls of the freezer and it was running like a SOB.   Is it possible that the thermostat saved me because it just worked that much harder with the door opened and kept everything frozen.  We are talking a few hundred dollars worth of meat here so I don't want to toss it if there is a chance it's fine but obviously I don't want to get myself or anyone sick.  

Thanks so much guys!

-Chris


----------



## jp61 (May 16, 2016)

I'm sure your freezer has been running nonstop soon after the door remained open.

If everything in there was still frozen solid when you found it, then there's nothing to worry about in my opinion.


----------



## worktogthr (May 16, 2016)

JP61 said:


> I'm sure your freezer has been running nonstop soon after the door remained open.
> If everything in there was still frozen solid when you found it, then there's nothing to worry about in my opinion.



Thanks so much.  No chance that it fully defrosted and then refroze.  Overthinking things again haha


----------



## venture (May 16, 2016)

Just one of the benefits of a chest freezer that is not over filled so that the top is exposed to warmer air.

Cold air tends to collect at the bottom and might just protect us from ourselves.

Unless we leave the lid open (hint) they use less energy than other types.

Not to say that chest freezers are the most joyful to fish things out of?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

